# CHANGSHA | Ziquetai Towers | 239m | 200m | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Zhenro Properties 正荣集团 — ZHENRO GROUP






239米+200米！长沙“正荣紫阙台”最新动态


239米+200米！长沙“正荣紫阙台”最新动态,阙台,正荣,梅溪湖,长沙,实景图




www.163.com














By long426


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

I love the scheme of two tower projects with completely divergent designs. The outcome is super cool.
I don't like identical twin towers. Plus, they have bad feng shui


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-02 by njsdlk


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more photo








长沙梅溪湖一期航拍全景｜梅溪湖二期看一期 by dairyfag on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-17 by 神行大夫


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-13 by 排骨


----------

